

Ask HN: What are the best resources to learn shell scripting? - b2hack

What are the best resources, courses, tutorial to learn shell script.
======
moonboots
A good intro is a talk given by Ryan Tomayko called the Shell Hater's
Handbook[1]. His POSIX Shell and Utilities is also a great reference[2]. For a
more comprehensive guide, I recommend the dash man pages[3]. Dash is shell,
the good parts.

[1] <http://shellhaters.heroku.com/> [2] <http://shellhaters.heroku.com/posix>
[3] <http://linux.die.net/man/1/dash>

~~~
b2hack
This is very good. In any case I want a tutorial if possible. Something with
exercises.

------
olefoo
Get the book Unix Power Tools
<http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596003302.do>

Keep it on your desk; read and apply a tool whenever you have a minute.

------
sk2code
According to me this is the best place to start
<http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/>

~~~
carloc
Absolutely. ABS is the single most awesomenest place to learn shell scripting
(with bash, but why bother with something else?).

